# USB Flash Mem with Car Radio



## Gemo (Aug 17, 2004)

My wife has a new Kia Sportage and the radio has a USB port which you can plug in a memory stick loaded with mp3s, which then can be played through the radio system - nice feature - works great.

When she uses a 2 GB stick, and each time the car/radio is turned off and then back on the system will remember where it was playing and continue playing at that point.

However - when she does the same thing with a (new) 4 GB stick, the music will always start playing from the 1st mp3 file each time the car/radio is switched on and off.

Anybody have any ideas why these 2 flash mems are working differently - and how to get the 4GM to 'remember' where the music last stopped...?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Might be the software on the 2 GB stick is more compatible with your unit then the 4 GB stick this being said I would copy the software from the two GB and the 4 GB sticks then switch them to see if it works right if so then........
If not possibly take back the 4 GB stick for a swap out of the same make of the 2 GB stick.......
Good luck, let us know what happens too.


----------



## Gemo (Aug 17, 2004)

Figured this one out - noticed that the one that worked was formated as FAT, whereas the new 4GB was FAT32.

So I reformated the 4GB to FAT and it now plays in the car like the original unit (ie. picks up playing where it left off when the car/radio is switched off/on).

Guess the car radio is more compatible with the FAT formating.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Glade to hear you worked it out, now enjoy !


----------



## ccowboyearl01 (Jun 10, 2012)

MY wife has a 2012 sportage. What flash drive should she buy? Can you buy 1 with the FAT format? If not how do you format it and download music from a computer? Only need about 2 GB. not alot of songs.

Thanks,
Earl


----------

